# the recent tone on this board has gotten to the point it's unacceptable



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I do my best to let the boards run and run themselves, but this particular one is in bad need of being reeled back in. 2cool isn't the internet version of the BBB nor is it the Dear Blabby of the cyberworld. There's no excuse for bad behavior, here or on the water. We all know what good manners are, and I suggest each of us take a good long look at our posts, prior to posting them. 2cool is all about common courtesy, both here and on the water and it seems to me, it's been lacking as of late. I ask each of you to consider the other person prior to making a post or prior to doing something stupid on the water. This heat is going to break soon, so let's all chill until it does and respect each other. Thanks in advance for your cooperation.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

right on! we should be making friends, not enemies.. let's party this weekend.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Today was a day for some to show their true character, both the bad and the good. Thank you for stepping in on this.
chuck


----------



## GHSmacker (Feb 27, 2006)

Dangit....

I really wanted to see the "fishing the lights at night" thread too. I missed out.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

From an Old Dad with a young kid....Thanks


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Well said Mont... Natives are getting a bit more restless. Seems like a enforcer refresher is needed quarterly...


----------



## htalamant (Mar 31, 2009)

"What" did I miss? I'm not trying to rekindle anything, but in a nutshell, can someone explain what happened?


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

htalamant said:


> "What" did I miss? I'm not trying to rekindle anything, but in a nutshell, can someone explain what happened?


It was getting real ugly, best to just leave this alone.

Thanks Mont.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

GHSmacker said:


> Dangit....
> 
> I really wanted to see the "fishing the lights at night" thread too. I missed out.


me too  I hadn't seen it since a couple posts after my last. I hope trueblue aint mad at me now. I don't own that house or had anything to do with what transpired at the dock. LOL Just another boring day in paradise trying to spice it up. I'll try to keep from being instigatorj but it sure is hard. LOL peace, trueblue?


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

InfamousJ said:


> me too  I hadn't seen it since a couple posts after my last. I hope trueblue aint mad at me now. I don't own that house or had anything to do with what transpired at the dock. LOL Just another boring day in paradise trying to spice it up. I'll try to keep from being instigatorj but it sure is hard. LOL peace, trueblue?


You might want to take it a little easier on the new members of the forum. Not everyone knows you and Gilbert are the instigators on this board.

I think it is fine to have a little fun but the main thing we need to watch out for is some of the sexual innuendos that get thrown around as well as some of the racial comments. It might be a big inside joke for some but it is obvious that some comments get pretty out of line for the general forums.

The jungle is the place to go with things you would not say around your mom, kids, or grandma.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Big Willy said:


> The jungle is the place to go with things you would not say around your mom, kids, or grandma.


That pretty much covers it from my point as well.


----------



## small bites (Jun 13, 2004)

Glad I missed it. This isnt the place to 'act out'. I get good info here. Will continue to do so I hope, in the future. 

N
sb:>


----------



## HonkyFin (May 28, 2004)

Thats the Problem with this brd,, to many folks thinking that being an "Instigator" is just so dang funny and fresh.
Guess what ,,,your funny & fresh routine does not transfer thru your funny& fresh posts.
Sarcasm hardly ever transfers thru posts as it was intended.
Thats why people get so bent when someone thinks their posting something Fresh and Goofy when mostly its just insulting.

Dont make Mont drop this section of the brd just cuz some folks think this is the place to try a new "comedy bit".
Mont aint got the time to screw with this pig if it gets overrun with brain damaged morons.

Fishing is about friends , boats , good times, great pics and great stories.
Not azzz-wippins and Gun barrels and "my boats faster than your boat ' and that guide sux and Jr Game wardens and 12 oz weight in yer face comments,,,or as Mont put it Dear Blabby garbage.

L8TR
HF


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Point Well taken, I really enjoy this site, Thanks Mont for taking the time for quality control.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

The funny thing is I go fishing to get away from this stuff from work. I refuse to get caught up in the madness. 
You will not have a problem with me.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

GHSmacker said:


> Dangit....
> 
> I really wanted to see the "fishing the lights at night" thread too. I missed out.


No ... you really didn't. But let me summarize for you.

"Insult, insult b.s."
"Insult, insult b.s."

I'm pretty tired of it ... this is supposed to be an information sharing and mining site, not the Bevis and Butthead reunion tour.

My sincere apologies if I've offended anyone ...


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

$2.99 a pound ranchers reserve sirloin at Randalls now


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> $2.99 a pound ranchers reserve sirloin at Randalls now


Pretty good value right there.

HEB has $0.99/lb Whole Pork Loins as well!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*Jerky Time*



InfamousJ said:


> $2.99 a pound ranchers reserve sirloin at Randalls now


Thanks. Going to make a big batch of jerky at that price. The kind that you eat, not the kind on that threat.

Thanks Mont.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Kroger has fresh, vacuum sealed and frozen Mahi fillets for about 6 bucks a pound.


----------



## gimp6969 (Feb 20, 2008)

Right on. NO WORRIES BE HAPPY!!!!!!!


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

Man poor Tiny's fish fry if all these people that hate each other show up too it. He might be able to charge for ringside seats.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Maybe if Shad had not sold his site all the instigators would have stayed over there. It was so nice while they were gone.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

*good post*

Mont,

good post.

Thanks for reeling some of the trouble makers.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

redman35 said:


> Man poor Tiny's fish fry if all these people that hate each other show up too it. He might be able to charge for ringside seats.


Last year all of the bashers hugged and made up.....no fireworks at all.



Bobby said:


> Maybe if Shad had not sold his site all the instigators would have stayed over there. It was so nice while they were gone.


They're still over there.


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

thanks mont


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

we missed you bobby


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Bobby said:


> Maybe if Shad had not sold his site all the instigators would have stayed over there. It was so nice while they were gone.


 Dam Internet Instigators


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

what's an instigator?


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

someone who deliberately foments trouble; "she was the instigator of their quarrel" 
a person who initiates a course of action


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

that's not me.


thanks for everything big guy! :biggrin: :cheers:


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

If you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all!!!


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

the real way to handle the jerks is to simply kick 'em out. they give up after awhile and go try to ruin another db someplace else. that's what they did on the az diamondbacks db, and it worked to perfection. otherwise you get a garbage fest like on the mlb team db's...


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

now what are yall whining about?


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> now what are yall whining about?


Internet Ninja's!!!!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

diamondbacks message board


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Internet Ninja's!!!!


 now that's instigation if I ever seen it :biggrin:


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Please, no group hugs!


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I don't think i would ever be welcome at any 2cool event


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

whistlingdixie said:


> I don't think i would ever be welcome at any 2cool event


you're probably right. :slimer:


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> what's an instigator?


 I had to look it up and it had a picture of some tall guy wearing a T Shirt that said Luv2 Fish and Amazing Grace on it, with the name InfamooseJ on it. :rotfl: Found it in the dictionary right after Incstigator. :rotfl:


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> we missed you bobby


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

FREON said:


> I had to look it up and it had a picture of some tall guy wearing a T Shirt that said Luv2 Fish and Amazing Grace on it, with the name InfamooseJ on it. :rotfl: Found it in the dictionary right after Incstigator. :rotfl:


.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Spec, I'll go ahead and apologize to you. can we "hug it out [fried]?"

Didn't mean to hurt anyones feelings and if I did, well sorry.

Thanks Mont, I would tend to agree. BBQ at my house.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

mwb007 said:


> .


 Datz him Mike.....da back of da shirt had da udder stuff I said on it. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

FREON said:


> Datz him Mike.....da back of da shirt had da udder stuff I said on it. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 folks, this dude is a prime example of an instigator. take note.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> me too  I hadn't seen it since a couple posts after my last. I hope trueblue aint mad at me now. I don't own that house or had anything to do with what transpired at the dock. LOL Just another boring day in paradise trying to spice it up. I'll try to keep from being instigatorj but it sure is hard. LOL peace, trueblue?


 Self Admitted Instigator :biggrin:


----------



## yamahammer (Aug 7, 2004)

I would have to agree that the heat on this board has gone waayyy up since I first joined the board.

Thanks for the post Mont.

Don't get online to post that often anyway- but I always get a good laugh at Infamous J's comments.

Keep 'em coming IJ-

..will somebody please add a bubble on that picture with the thoughts or words he's thinking? that would make a good board contest........


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

whistlingdixie said:


> I don't think i would ever be welcome at any 2cool event


Sure you are man!! I'm sure plenty of people would just Love to get a hold of you. :biggrin:

It's amazing how you can hate someone on the internet and want to kick the crud out of them if you ever see them and then when you do see them you shake hands and laugh about all the stupid chit ya'll was arguing about..

(this would probably not be your case whistlindixie :headknock )


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

Good post Mont.........I'll continue to sit back, watch and learn as stated
before. This is HOT stuff . :cheers:


-SargentfishR


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

FREON said:


> Datz him Mike.....da back of da shirt had da udder stuff I said on it. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


yeah, and look what I caught that same looser drinking....

And look at the UGLY mugs in these next two pics.

:slimer:


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Tiny said:


> It's amazing how you can hate someone on the internet and want to kick the crud out of them if you ever see them and then when you do see them you shake hands and laugh about all the stupid chit ya'll was arguing about..


LMAO!!!!!!!!! See pic 3. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Reel Dog (Dec 17, 2008)

I have been a member of this board for a long time although my profile doesnt show because I change internet providers. I use this for information and entertainment. As you can tell I dont post much but this is worth it. The information helps me to save time and gas to locate fish whether good reports or bad it can help eliminate water or give me a condition to look for. I enjoy the pics and the stories. There was another saltwater fishing report web site that just got bashed so bad no one would post reports there anymore. I dont know Mont or many 2coolers but I do know that a site can be ruined. Thanks to Mont for reeling this in and perhaps saving the site.
To Mont salute! :cheers:


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

whistlingdixie said:


> I don't think i would ever be welcome at any 2cool event


Trust your instincts.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

whistlingdixie said:


> I don't think i would ever be welcome at any 2cool event


Sure you would, I can't wait to see you, Blue Water Breaux, and WWR become buddies, maybe at the meet and greet on the 25th. I'll be there, throwing trash on the beach and kicking puppies, :rotfl:. rs


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Levelwind said:


> Trust your instincts.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

That is hilarious.

Brandon


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

man, I took about a year hiatus and still have more greenies than Bobby... :rotfl:

but I think we see a pretty good pattern here now, whitlingdixie is the instigator, going to have to read up on his history and watch myself around him.. LOL


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> man, I took about a year hiatus and still have more greenies than Bobby... :rotfl:
> 
> but I think we see a pretty good pattern here now, whitlingdixie is the instigator, going to have to read up on his history and watch myself around him.. LOL


Yeah, he sucked me into some of his trolls too. :work:

Sorry Mont, I'm gullible.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> man, I took about a year hiatus and still have more greenies than Bobby... :rotfl:
> 
> but I think we see a pretty good pattern here now, whitlingdixie is the instigator, going to have to read up on his history and watch myself around him.. LOL


I'm not on here for the greenies like you though. All of you have to remember that if you don't let J post like he wants to he will get mad and ask that his user name be deleted and leave. But then he can't stay away.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

touche


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

do I sense a tone :spineyes:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

whistlingdixie said:


> I don't think i would ever be welcome at any 2cool event


You should go WD. You're probably the one that's most in need of a..................hug! :slimer:


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Bobby said:


> I'm not on here for the greenies like you though. All of you have to remember that if you don't let J post like he wants to he will get mad and ask that his user name be deleted and leave. But then he can't stay away.[/quote
> 
> Bwaahhaaahhhaaaa
> 
> Sometimes the truth is the funniest joke in the world. Sad but fuuuunnnnyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Bwaahhaaahhhaaaa
> 
> Sometimes the truth is the funniest joke in the world. Sad but fuuuunnnnyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!


:an4:


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

Good job Mont.....I posted on that thread and promoted courtesy. A little goes a long way.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> man, I took about a year hiatus and still have more greenies than Bobby... :rotfl:


 Datz cuz Yer a Comodian!!:rotfl: And a Greenie Troller!!


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

It doesn't bother me to much though because I know secretly you guys all want me to show you how to catch a fush. lol


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

whistlingdixie said:


> It doesn't bother me to much though because I know secretly you guys all want me to show you how to catch a fush. lol


What's a fush?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

whistlingdixie said:


> It doesn't bother me to much though because I know secretly you guys all want me to show you how to catch a fush. lol


 I do, I do....cuz I never caught one B-4....Matter of fact, I have no idea what a fush even iz...


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

whistlingdixie said:


> It doesn't bother me to much though because I know secretly you guys all want me to show you how to catch a fush. lol


What are a fush?


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

mwb007 said:


> What's a fush?


sorry its the southern slang word for fish. should I translate to a western dialect for you guys?:slimer:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

whistlingdixie said:


> sorry its the southern slang word for fish. should I translate to a western dialect for you guys?:slimer:


you should translate your butt back to where you came from :walkingsm


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

FatUglyShortHog????


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> you should translate your butt back to where you came from :walkingsm


you mean transport? Come on Gilbert its all fun and games right? nothing serious to make you really hate me? I mean come on dude you have never met me.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

whistlingdixie said:


> you mean transport? Come on Gilbert its all fun and games right? nothing serious to make you really hate me? I mean come on dude you have never met me.


yeah, transport


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

An armed society is a polite society!



Mont said:


> I do my best to let the boards run and run themselves, but this particular one is in bad need of being reeled back in. 2cool isn't the internet version of the BBB nor is it the Dear Blabby of the cyberworld. There's no excuse for bad behavior, here or on the water. We all know what good manners are, and I suggest each of us take a good long look at our posts, prior to posting them. 2cool is all about common courtesy, both here and on the water and it seems to me, it's been lacking as of late. I ask each of you to consider the other person prior to making a post or prior to doing something stupid on the water. This heat is going to break soon, so let's all chill until it does and respect each other. Thanks in advance for your cooperation.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

whistlingdixie said:


> you mean transport? Come on Gilbert its all fun and games right? nothing serious to make you really hate me? I mean come on dude you have never met me.


Don't hate. 'Preciate. Tha boy should go to tha fush fro.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

3600 views, 78 responses...

posticular moderandum instigation sells

:rotfl: :brew2:


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

slopoke said:


> Don't hate. 'Preciate. Tha boy should go to tha fush fro.


ya knaw wut slopoked yaw is rite tha bow shuld go to tha fush fro, fo sho. :doowapsta

And what a show it would be... I'll have all them savage shark killers there and he can tell them how he really feels. :wink:


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

whistlingdixie said:


> sorry its the southern slang word for fish. should I translate to a western dialect for you guys?:slimer:


id say more "south west" mr southern.

have a gay dolphin for a gay comment :an6:


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

yo varen, yo varen feet, yo varen double feet!!!!!!


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Tiny said:


> ya knaw wut slopoked yaw is rite tha bow shuld go to tha fush fro, fo sho. :doowapsta
> 
> And what a show it would be... I'll have all them savage shark killers there and he can tell them how he really feels. :wink:


Then I can show them how to properly clean one and eat it later. Not a bad idea Tiny.

Bluewater nice dolphin. what makes a dolphin gay?


----------



## pug2 (Dec 31, 2007)

Common courtesy is just another victim of our wonderful new progressive society.

Sad


GOD bless the USA..........please


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

its been a productive day


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> Spec, I'll go ahead and apologize to you. can we "hug it out [fried]?"
> 
> Didn't mean to hurt anyones feelings and if I did, well sorry.
> 
> Thanks Mont, I would tend to agree. BBQ at my house.


Sure thing brother, I love hugs ... ha ha ha ha ha ha ... My apologies as well. I'll behave, but I'm bringing the beer.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Before I try to go............Are yall sure it safe to attend a Meet & Greet? LOL


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

9121SS said:


> Before I try to go............Are yall sure it safe to attend a Meet & Greet? LOL


Sure, nothing wrong with showing up at some internet strangers house on the back streets of Texas City parking in an empty lot between two homes expecting a fish fry. Come on.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> man, I took about a year hiatus and still have more greenies than Bobby... :rotfl:
> 
> but I think we see a pretty good pattern here now, whitlingdixie is the instigator, going to have to read up on his history and watch myself around him.. LOL


you must be the new centerpiece (or is it pivotman?) for the CJGG


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Bobby said:


> I'm not on here for the greenies like you though. All of you have to remember that if you don't let J post like he wants to he will get mad and ask that his user name be deleted and leave. But then he can't stay away.


I though that was....oh, not gonna go there.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> I though that was....oh, not gonna go there.


Hehehe him too


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

catchysumfishy said:


> What are a fush?


kinda rike a frush.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

InfamousJ said:


> Sure, nothing wrong with showing up at some internet strangers house on the back streets of Texas City parking in an empty lot between two homes expecting a fish fry. Come on.


Well since you put that way, I'll try to make it. :cheers:


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Hey Mont- What did we miss?

Does not sound near as exciting as several years ago you had the guy looking for your house around The first of the year and I missed all that too.

Stay safe.

Jim


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

JimD said:


> Hey Mont- What did we miss?
> 
> Does not sound near as exciting as several years ago you had the guy looking for your house around The first of the year and I missed all that too.
> 
> ...


Not too much, at least not too much that's important. A nice big fence and a couple of dogs with bad attitudes always makes for good neighbors. I gotta run, it's my allotted hour(s) to run my sprinklers. Gotta luv it.


----------

